# Gibt's sowas wie ein Ping in JavaScript?



## bambi (9. Jul 2005)

Hi,

ich braeuchte sowas wie ein Ping in JavaScript. Ich importiere in ein HTML 2 verschiedene Scripts. Ein Script gehoert zu
einer komplett anderen App und liegt daher auch auf einem anderen Server. Wenn ich also das Script anspreche und
der Server ist down bekomm' ich natuerlich diese "schoene" Fehlermeldung *"Object expected"*. Den gleichen
Fehler bekomme ich auch, wenn irgendwas anderes am Code falsch ist. Also ich wuerde gerne rausbekommen, ob der
Code falsch ist, oder der Server down ist - also irgendwie sowas wie ein Ping absetzen bevor ich das Script anspreche.

Ne Idee?

Thx fuer's Lesen schon mal  :wink:


----------



## Roar (9. Jul 2005)

guten abend 
vielleicht hilft dir ja das weiter: http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum91/2420.htm


----------



## bambi (9. Jul 2005)

Danke, das ging ja super-schnell!
Bin mir nicht so sicher - den Beitrag hatte ich auch schon gefunden, aber kann ich das auch verwenden? Ich arbeite
mit meinen beiden Scripts und will eben abfragen, ob ich das andere (oder auch den Server) ansprechen kann. Kann
ich dieses img irgendwie im reinen(!) JavaScript nachbauen?


----------



## bambi (13. Jul 2005)

Whatever...

Hab's eben jetzt doch mit 'nem ganz einfachen try-catch geloest. Ist vielleicht net ganz perfekt - reicht aber fuer meine
Anwendung voellig aus.
Aber "Danke!" nochmal. Ich werd' mir das Beispiel trotzdem mal ansehen. Ist ja vielleicht 'ne ganz nette Idee...


----------

